# Ham Eye to Canadian Bacon A' La Bear (QView)



## smokin218r (Aug 12, 2015)

First off, here is an explanation from Pops about Ham Eye.

"Those are fresh pork leg eye of the rounds.  Very nice product, but they are actually labelled incorrectly - they are not "ham" eyes, inferring that they are a cured and smoked product, but fresh pork leg eye of the rounds.  If they had been cured and smoked, then they would be ham eyes. However, regardless, they look beautifully done and delicious!  Thank you for posting!"

I have been smoking these quite regularly and enjoy them.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/189583/ham-eye

We have a few in the freezer and I decided to try Canadian Bacon with these cuts using @Bearcarver's Step By Step.

I started these on July 20th with the proper amount of TQ and brown sugar. Using the calcs Bear provided, I figured minimum of 6 days. Each piece was basically 1lb and about 13/4 in thick.

Needing to wait for time to smoke they cured for 8 days. More info with the pics.













IMG_20150720_232547319.jpg



__ smokin218r
__ Aug 12, 2015


















IMG_20150720_234223533.jpg



__ smokin218r
__ Aug 12, 2015






I used paper plates to weigh each piece and a sharpie as not to forget each one, then added the cure.













IMG_20150720_233324158.jpg



__ smokin218r
__ Aug 12, 2015


















IMG_20150720_234910578.jpg



__ smokin218r
__ Aug 12, 2015






I pulled them out of the fridge on the 29th, checked the cure and fry test.













IMG_20150729_213721534.jpg



__ smokin218r
__ Aug 12, 2015


















IMG_20150729_214122753.jpg



__ smokin218r
__ Aug 12, 2015






Salt was perfect. Added seasoning and back in to the fridge for pellicle.

I used CBP, Garlic Powder, Onion Powder, and a little Smoked Paprika.

I ended up starting the smoke at 7pm. Yep, gonna get a little late.

Since my Rec Tec will only go as low as 180, I cold smoked for 3hrs with the amnts as suggested by Bear. 

(AMNTS works great all the time Thank You! @TJohnson)

Then turned the RT on @ 180 and IT was 85. 10:30pm

1am I bumped the temp to 195. IT was 135

2am I hit an IT of 145, pulled, cooled a bit, then wrapped and back in to fridge.













IMG_20150730_192833707.jpg



__ smokin218r
__ Aug 12, 2015


















IMG_20150730_192919232_HDR.jpg



__ smokin218r
__ Aug 12, 2015


















IMG_20150731_011034853.jpg



__ smokin218r
__ Aug 12, 2015


















IMG_20150731_022100355.jpg



__ smokin218r
__ Aug 12, 2015






After a couple of days in the fridge, I pulled it out and sliced it. Sliced well and tasted great.













IMG_20150802_012940036_HDR.jpg



__ smokin218r
__ Aug 12, 2015


















IMG_20150802_011841906.jpg



__ smokin218r
__ Aug 12, 2015


















IMG_20150802_014340366.jpg



__ smokin218r
__ Aug 12, 2015


















IMG_20150802_014356217_HDR.jpg



__ smokin218r
__ Aug 12, 2015


















IMG_20150802_014941716.jpg



__ smokin218r
__ Aug 12, 2015


















IMG_20150802_112309677.jpg



__ smokin218r
__ Aug 12, 2015






Fantastic breakfast sandwich the next morning.

This stuff was fantastic and I will definitely be doing it again, next is belly bacon.

Thanks Bear for the super easy Step By Step!!

And thanks for looking!!


----------



## piratey (Aug 12, 2015)

That looks good.  You have a mini step by step here yourself!


----------



## twoalpha (Aug 12, 2015)

Smokin218R

Awesome looking CB 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bears "Step by Steps" are great.


----------



## smokin218r (Aug 12, 2015)

piratey said:


> That looks good.  You have a mini step by step here yourself!


Thank You! I'll leave the step by step to the pros.


twoalpha said:


> Smokin218R
> 
> Awesome looking CB
> 
> ...


Thank You sir! Thanks for the point!

Bear sure makes it easy.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 12, 2015)

Fantastic Job, 218R !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That looks so good!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





----------------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Might not be legal in MN----Too Tasty!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for the Shout out !!

Bear


----------



## smokin218r (Aug 12, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Fantastic Job, 218R !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You very much!!

You and many others make it easy and build confidence to try new things.

Appreciate the points!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 12, 2015)

Great looking CB! Nice smoke!


----------



## b-one (Aug 12, 2015)

Looks great I need to give it ago sometime!:drool:


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Aug 12, 2015)

I've never seen that cut of meat before.  Knowing how good it is from the loin, it is probably twice a good from a darker section of meat.

I used Bear's tutorial (and a lot of help from others) a few years ago, asked a bunch of questions, and started making CB.  The family thinks of it as a staple now.  If they go out to the freezer and can't find a hunk to slice up, then they let me know.  It's sort of like the "Mom, we're out of milk!" cry we hear when they go to get a bowl of cereal....

Good lookin' smoke.  Good step-by-step.  Looks like a great end result.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 12, 2015)

Looks awesome.   Points for you.

I like to cut some thicker for chops to.


----------



## smokin218r (Aug 13, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Great looking CB! Nice smoke!


Thanks Case! Still have the roadside on my list.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






b-one said:


> Looks great I need to give it ago sometime!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you B! It was great. Emphasis on was. Need to do more soon.


----------



## smokin218r (Aug 13, 2015)

JaxRmrJmr said:


> I've never seen that cut of meat before.  Knowing how good it is from the loin, it is probably twice a good from a darker section of meat.
> 
> I used Bear's tutorial (and a lot of help from others) a few years ago, asked a bunch of questions, and started making CB.  The family thinks of it as a staple now.  If they go out to the freezer and can't find a hunk to slice up, then they let me know.  It's sort of like the "Mom, we're out of milk!" cry we hear when they go to get a bowl of cereal....
> 
> Good lookin' smoke.  Good step-by-step.  Looks like a great end result.


Thank You! We really enjoy the cut.

Having the family really enjoy your food makes you proud!


----------



## smokin218r (Aug 13, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Looks awesome. Points for you.
> 
> I like to cut some thicker for chops to.


Thank you Sir!! I really appreciate the kind words and points!

These cuts are a little small for chops, but I will try that with a full loin.

Bear actually warned me they might be tiny cuts. Still good, but small.

Here is a pic of a slice on a standard dinner fork.













IMG_20150802_015308149.jpg



__ smokin218r
__ Aug 13, 2015












  Hahaha!


----------

